

Bessemer's Anti-Portfolio - BerislavLopac
http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/antiportfolio.aspx

======
BerislavLopac
In another comment someone mentioned how Fred Wilson started a trend of VCs
telling about opportunities they've missed. This Bessemer's page has been
online for years, and contains some pretty funny bits of information.

My favourite tidbit is: “How can I get out of this house without going
anywhere near your garage?” :)

